# Lump on Betta fin?



## KohakuRiver (Apr 21, 2013)

My Betta fish Kohaku has developed a lump on his tail
















It can be seen on both sides of his tail and doesn't seem to be affecting his behavior. 

Housing 
What size is your tank?
10 gallons
What temperature is your tank?
82 Degrees F
Does your tank have a filter?
Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
No
Is your tank heated?
Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?
He lives with 2 corydoras and a large mystery snail, as well as some small snails

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
Top Fin Betta Bits
How often do you feed your betta fish?
Once a day, excluding Sunday.

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
Once a month
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
50-75%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?
API stress coat+

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?









Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
Other than the bubble on his tail, no.
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
Not at all.
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Today, August 15th.
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
No I have not.
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
He had fin rot and bit his tail in the past, but nothing in recent history (The past 8 months or so)
How old is your fish (approximately)?
I got him in the March of 2013, making him between 2-2.5 years old

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

Its a very pretty betta


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

What is the texture of the white spot does it look cottony, like cauliflower, or more like a white pimple?


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

It looks shiny to me. Maybe lower down the temperature a little? Like to 79 degrees Fahrenheit? ::BIGwinky:: ::yourock:: ::nicefish::


----------



## KohakuRiver (Apr 21, 2013)

It is not cottony, more shiny. It deteriorated in the center so now there's a small hole through his tail right on the bubble.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Since it has become a hole and it was shiny more like a white pimple then I would try:

Treatment: Conservative: Treat with Aq.Salt at 1 tsp/gal. Increase water changes to 100% daily. Replace accurate amount of salt following water changes. Add Stress Coat to help repair tissue. If there is little to no improvement within the first 5 days, you can increase the salt dosage gradually to 2tsp/gal but do not continue any salt treatments past 10 days. Medication: If Conservative treatment is ineffective use API Tetracycline, API Fungus Cure, API Triple Sulfa, OR API Erythromycin. Also add Stress Coat to help regrowth. Continue until fins/tail stop receding and start showing some new growth. 

It might be pinhole rot from an infected spot. I generally don't wait 10 days and increase salt for pinhole rot if if becomes more aggressive after 5 days then I go with Jungle fungus clear API I am sure is fine but the Jungle brand is available at Walmart is cheap and easy to find. You should see the hole get at least little smaller at least within 5 days for pinhole rot in my experience.


----------



## KohakuRiver (Apr 21, 2013)

Okay, I'll do just that. Thanks for your help!


----------

